# 10 Gallon tank - what would YOU stock?



## Kirstos (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everyone

I have been reading posts on this forum for a while but this is my first time posting. I am new to fishkeeping but have been avidly reading. 

I have a 10 gallon tank which is currently cycling fishlessly and will be planted. 

The details of the tank are:

Dimensions: 47 x 29 x 40cm
Aquarium Volume: 38L (UK)
Filter Flow Rate: 430l/hr (UK)
Light Wattage: 7W LED

I am planning to do twice weekly water changes probably of around 20% each time. I can do more or less depending on your suggestions obviously! My water is soft with a PH of around 6.8. 

I would welcome any suggestions on the stocking of this tank. I just want fish that can live in the tank happily for the whole of their lives, behave normally and preferably with some colour and plenty of activity! 

I was thinking about a centrepiece fish like a honey gourami along with a small school of something, but I am open to any suggestions. 

I have been using the community creator which is brilliant - but I would like suggestions of stocking that people know works in such a small tank. 

I was thinking about a centrepiece fish like a honey gourami along with a small school of something, but I am open to any suggestions - *what would you guys stock in a 10 gallon tank? Or if you have a 10 gallon already, what do you guys stock?*The only thing I am not keen on really are shrimp. 

Any suggestions are more than welcome please!


----------



## Kirstos (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been doing some research, what do you guys think of some of these options:

Option 1 - 1 Honey Gourami, 8 Chili Rasboras and 1 Netrite Snail

Option 2 - 12-15 Chili Rasboras *or* Celestial Pearl Danios depending on what was available

Option 3 - 7 Chili Rasboras and 7 Celestial Pearl Danios

Option 4 - 6 White Cloud Mountain Minnow

Option 5 - 1 Betta if I found one that was truly fabulous and 1 Netrite Snail

Option 6 - 6 Cherry Barbs and 1 Netrite Snail

Option 7 - 1 Honey Gourami, 6 Green Neon Tetras or Ember Tetras (although I have never seen either in my local stores) and 1 Netrite Snail

Option 8 - 6 Checkered Barbs and 1 Netrite Snail

I had thought about some Cory's or Ottos but I would not be able to find anything small enough in the case of Cory's and I know Ottos can be really fragile so I have decided to avoid both of those. 

I would appreciate comments on my ideas. I have been doing lots of research into species that will be a suitable size for such a small tank but it is the _combinations_ that I struggle with. These all come out at less than 100% on AqAdvisor which I know isnt super accurate.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I like your list! You have some nice stocking ideas. Personally, I would go for the fabulous betta. - but I'm a big betta fan.  I had one of my male bettas in a 10 gallon with a small school of White Clouds and a nerite snail. It worked out great! So that could be an option (depending on the betta's personality). I know a lot of people will argue here that the White Clouds can't be in a tank that is at 78 degrees... but my White Clouds are still thriving wonderfully, going on almost 2 years now. 
Good luck with your new tank! ^__^


----------



## Keleborn (Aug 26, 2013)

I really like your option 6, in a well-planted tank.


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Kirstos said:


> I have been doing some research, what do you guys think of some of these options:
> 
> Option 1 - 1 Honey Gourami, 8 Chili Rasboras and 1 Netrite Snail
> 
> ...


I'd personally forget the honey gourami, white clouds, and both of the barbs. The barbs are both active enough that I don't think they'd be that good in a 10 gallon. We're not talking hyper, but they still need space to swim. Some debate on if white clouds need a larger tank or not. they are subtropical and can live in tropical temperatures, but it will shorten their lives. That's not really an issue here in your case though since you don't have them with anything else.

The gourami needs a bigger tank too, but isn't what I'd call active so it might be doable. My problem with the gourami is the grouping. I keep a couple species of Boraras (including chilis) and I just don't think I'd trust them with a fish that could reach three times their size. Ember tetras have a higher body and green neons are slightly bigger, but still why take the risk?

The nano fish though are a great choice! I've got two tanks with them, both bigger than 10s and don't regret it. Embers and green neons would be a good combination as embers swim above green neons, that would help fill out the tank. CPDs can be very shy, so if that bothers you don't consider them. 

Chili rasboras are my favorite on that list though. Any Boraras species would work (just one since they can hybridize) though. Chilis just happen to be the most colorful. All are pretty though. If you could find corys that would be a good combo too to fill multiple levels. Look for pygmy, dwarf, salt and pepper, or even pandas would work. Less of the pandas though as they grow slightly larger than the other three. If you have soft acidic water, Sundadanio axelrodi is another good fish. One day I will have that combo of the bright red chilis with the bright blue axelrodi, looks amazing on videos I've seen.


----------



## Kirstos (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the great replies guys! That really helps to shape my ideas. Blackwaterguy, I had added the honey as a centrepiece fish and because I read they were more peaceful than other gouramis but I hadnt really thought through the size difference implications.


----------



## Kirstos (Sep 24, 2013)

Blackwaterguy - I love the idea of green neons with ember tetras - would 6 of each be a suitable amount?


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

6 of each would work, but you could up tht slightly no problem. I'd probably actually go 8 of each to start. Really unbelievable how tiny these fish are until you see them in person. The 16 total would still have you understocked a bit, but that's ok.

Sorry, just want to clarify something I said before. Embers are mid level, while green neons are bottom/mid. You will still have some overlap, but it's a short tank. 

I actually have tiny centerpiece fish. I have Dario hysginon in with my chilis. It's a relative of the scarlet badis. Both of those would work with a lot of fish on your list, but they have the issue of almost always needing to have live or frozen food.


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

I currently have green neons and ember tetras and they're a nice mix.


----------



## mcompagno (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a beautiful double half moon beta in a well planted 10 gallon tank with sand. He's truly fabulous and loves all the room.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I would go with either:

A betta (male) and 2 nerites or 1 nerite and mystery snail and if you go with sand you could fit some very small corydoras. Dainty corydoras or Pygmy corydoras. A group of 6 would work well.

OR

7 White clouds and the snails mentioned earlier


I wouldn't mix white clouds and betta. Although I have done this in the past and yes it did work, white clouds are like gold fish in the fact they like cooler water and are "subtropical" (76f or lower) and bettas like warmer water. White clouds also breed like crazy


Another option is rasboras. Hengeli or Espei rasboras are super cool and are a little smaller than harlequin rasboras. They like to be in a group of 5 or more. Again - a nerite or mystery snail is tolerated with them

I wouldn't suggest celestial pearl danios only because A. they're REALLY shy and I've heard they're a bit sensitive'

I have 2 female dwarf sunset gourami in a 46 gallon. They surprizingly get along well, but you could do 1 male or 1 female instead of a betta


----------



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

They are all great ideas and seem amazing, I personally like option 6.


----------

